# Fully Sick Death Guard army blog



## cheaky (Jan 20, 2009)

Hey!

Time to start a new painting log. I've finally found a group of gamers in my local area and they convinced me to have a go at Nurgle (I recon I can finish this in 2 months, my orks.. will take another year I recon..). I've always loved nurgle, but I've been fearful of the green stuff. But I had 3 spare dread naughts spare from Assault on Black Reach box sets I brought for the orks. Any who, I was happy with what I did, and found out it's not that hard, well not as hard as I thought. In fact, it's a lot more fun than working with plastic card.

Army ideas:

I want to mix ancient chaos marines with newly formed traitors, so I'll be using converted loyalest SM along side CSM. I also I want to convert up some IG and call them summoned demons.

Anywho enough talking. Picture time!

Dread One.

This is the first time I used Greenstuff in any way other than filling gaps. It's still WIP. Need to add smaller pustules and some burst ones.




























Here it was orginally before I fixed up the mouth. I hated the teeth. 











Dread Two.










Here is an early WIP showing the CCW. I've sanded it down a fair bit, so it does not look quiet so big, also with the gaping mouth, it looks more in proportion too.











Blight Drone One.

Early WIP. Again first time scratch building using apoxie sculpt and sculpy. I want to make another 2-3 and make them different styles. But I'll finish this one off first and then finish the army off, or when I get bored, I'll come back and do another one.




























Scale comparison










and finally some marines.. I've almost finished this lot and started on another 6. I'll be making these my plague marines.











Thanks for looking

Comments and criticisms would be much appreciated!

Cheers,

Cheaky


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

The style is not really my cup of tea, but can't fault the workmanship. The GS work is really detailed and the blight drone is excellent.

Good luck with the rest of your army, will look forward to seeing more.


oh, and all i can think about when i look at the dreads is:


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Varakir said:


> all i can think about when i look at the dreads is:


I had exactly the same thought.:laugh: The only movie that actually ever gave me nightmares.

As to the models, I really like the first dread and the blight drone, but the second dread looks terrible. Everything about it is out of scale, and the ccw looks bigger than the rest of the model. If I were you I'd rework it, because it'll take away from all the good work you've done.


----------



## cheaky (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks for the comments. I tried to make the CCW smaller, alas, it looked stupid when it was small, so I redid the whole CCW. I also added another CCW. I took some very early WIP pictures




























I've been working on the plague marines too.

Group shot. Trying to make the disease a staged thing, some more decayed than others.










close up of few










Shoulder pads










Dread two.The chain weapon still needs a lot of detail added, I've just put epoxy to strengthen it. I plan on making that arm bit pretty fat and saggy.The other I'll have a combo of machine and organics.



And, I've decided I dislike the marine bikes, and refuse to pay $70au for 3 of them. So I've decided to try making mono wheels. I'm going to have to figure out how to do the driver, because right now I'm using a khorne bazerker and it does not sit right. I was thinking of sculping some really bloated and decayed marine with few plates. Really fat with fat and intestines hanging the sides of the seats.. But not sure yet.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm actually recovering from one of Father Nurgle's choice 'blessings' myself at the moment, so I may be a bit less coherent than usual...

OK - looking at Dread One, the mouth is way out of proportion; it would be fine if there was a Daemonically Possessed Dreadnmought option, but as it is it looks over the top, to my eyes at least. It's mainly the mouth, I think; the very Mamon-esque right arm looks more balanced to the scale of the rest of the model. If you're going to keep the mouth that size, I would humbly suggest adding more detail to it and varying the GS textures somewhat - at the moment the GS work all over the model is basically 'one texture fits all' and there's no delineation or variation to show what's flesh, what's warped armour, etc. 

I definitely agree that the second set of teeth is better than the first; maybe try adding some more detail to the mouth so it loooks a little more anatomically recognisable in nature? I tend to think that making biological features look close to real-world things we're familiar with makes them look more credible, it's the idea that fantasy works best when it's presented in a reailstic way. Right now those black teeth just sort of emerge from the generic GS texture that's everywhere; try adding some gum-like flesh at the base of the teeth to make them more recognisably _teeth_, as opposed to just 'sharp bits sticking out of fleshy bit'.

I can probably illustrate what I mean most clearly with some pics of my Possessed Aspiring Champion, Morsh-Hâl the Butcher:
















I applied the GS in different layers to give the look of different layers of flesh, so the teeth look to be sitting in a fairly realistic way in the mouth. I don't think the mouth on Dread One is unsalvageably big, but to be honest I'd suggest chopping off the lower half of the mouth so it's roughly level with the bottom of the main hull, then rebuild it, so it tapers in fairly quickly and doesn't go much lower than the hull bottom - that would look way more in proportion with the model's overall dimensions, but keep the look you're obviously after.

Likewise Dread Two; the same comments really hold true for him, too. 

As for the Plague Marines, they look decent enough so far; the poses do all look somewhat similar, though, all with two weapons and the CCW raised; maybe try altering the poses and displayed wargear somewhat so there's more visual variety overall? Also try and vary the application of GS somewhat, as most of them look to have a bulbous distended belly but not much by way of other Nurgly disfigurements/gifts (depending on your point of view). When it comes to Plague Champions, I'd definitely suggest spending more time making them bigger and more horrible; I humbly present shots of my own Plague Champion Kharzhâl to illustrate the point. 
























He was a lot of work, but he really stands out on the table or the display shelf. 

Anyway, I'm looking forward to seeing how these guys develop...


_____


----------



## cheaky (Jan 20, 2009)

Svartmetall: Thanks for taking the time to write a detailed response! Your work is amazing. I agree with much of what you say. 

For the dreads I want to get that demonic host feel to them. But I agree with the comments on the texture. I want to rework the CCW arm on dread one. I love the way you've incorporated the piping with the flesh. I'm going to try and make the teeth look more anatomically correct, even if it's just the first row.

As for the plague marines. I'm trying to mix the poses up. But it seems to be either gun up and sword up up, gun down sword up, gun up sword down and both down.. Also I want other CCWs. But everything else is too small or too orky! I was going to steal the axes from the khorne bazerkers, but Axes to feel too nurgle. 

I'll be definitely spending a lot of time on the champion! But I wont be doing anything like that until my skills are better. This is my first time experimenting with GS. This whole project started with a little experimentation.

I'd love to have some wrecked armor, but I don't think I could pull it off yet. I'm still trying to get used to the GS!


Thanks for your C&C!

Cheaky


----------



## papa nurgle (Jan 11, 2010)

Great conversion work cheaky. Love the teeth!


----------



## cheaky (Jan 20, 2009)

Sorry about the delay with the photos, been busy this week.

Not much to say, though I wanted the guts to look like it's broken through the Armour instead of just sculpted on top of it. I'll be using a mixture of loyalist and traitor backpacks and weapons (nurgled up of course). I've also used loyalist marine parts. I just can't figure out what to do with the legs :S

Group shot (I've almost finished 25)










and some singles. (seeing the models close lets you see all the mistakes!! hehe)



















One of the plague champions. Sill WIP. Got to add lots more pustules, and stuff.



















And here is the DP.I did not want a slug looking nurgle dp, but every armature I made was waay to big and did not look nurlge enough . I'm just trying to get the shape right with apoxie sculpt before I start to GS it.



















Sorry about the late response!

Comments and criticisms much appreciated


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

jabba! - lol

nice cheeky + rep


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

It is Jabba. Soooo impressed.
Very cool concept for a nurgle dp. One that I have not seen before.

I think you have done great work. The ccw of the second dread is too large and i think the mouths are also a little over exaggerated, but you ability with gs is impressive. The blight drone looks fantastic and I cannot fault the wotk you have done on your marines. The last plague champion brought back hideous school memories of a teacher known as the marshmallow woman(Ghostbusters ref).

Svartmetall is the master regards the finer points of the nurgle dark side. From what I can see you should try some of his techniques. I rekon you have the skill to become his apprentice.
Rep


----------

